# Wood Shed or Firewood sehd Building - My Project



## greatgardener (Mar 29, 2013)

Hello,

To store and dying my firewood i built a wood shed.

With recovered wood and recovered steel sheet.

see --- > *My Wood Shed*

Idea:


----------



## cqp33 (Apr 2, 2012)

Good looking wood shed tucked away ya got there! :beercheer:


----------



## greatgardener (Mar 29, 2013)

*Good Idea to continue my projects*

I like your project UncleJoe


----------



## greatgardener (Mar 29, 2013)

Other Building wooden shed pictures ----> *My wooden firewood shed*


----------

